# Extreme Train



## gswager (Jun 12, 2009)

I watched the TV show last night on Discovery channel. It was a very interesting show, talking about the famed UP 844 that carry rodeo fans and railfans from Denver to Cheyenne.

The steam locomotive carries 6,500 gallons of used motor oil and a seperate tender of water tank. I forget how many gallons of water. It requires 100 mile service stop on steam locomotive. It mentioned that it takes about 15 gallons of oil per mile. It pulled 26 cars (22 are passenger cars carrying 750, one shop, and one modern locomotive).

I am wondering if that modern locomotive is used for HEP power or a "helper" to push the steam locomotive?

Have fun, Pat and Alice!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 12, 2009)

I think basically, they are mainly because the railroads want them there in case there is any problem. (But I could be wrong.) I've been on many steam trips where there was no diesel in the consist.

What I don't really understand is why do they stop so often to service and lube the loco? :huh: A few years ago, I rode UP 3985 from Ft Worth to Houston, and it had a servicing stop in College Station. I may be wrong, but the 20th Century Limited ran from NY to CHI, and I think that is longer than Ft Worth to College Station! I never heard of it stopping in Rhinecliff, Albany, Utica, Syracuse, Rochester, etc ... for servicing!


----------



## JayPea (Jun 12, 2009)

Maybe it has less to do with servicing and more to do with giving railfans a chance to observe a steam locomotive up close and personal.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 12, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I've been on many steam trips where there was no diesel in the consist.


Were these nondiesel steam trips on Class I main lines?

And thanks, gswager. Hope we can avoid that geek with the guitar.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 12, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > I've been on many steam trips where there was no diesel in the consist.
> ...


I think UP and N&W would qualify!


----------



## Alice (Jun 13, 2009)

The diesel that runs with UP844 is in case of trouble, that is, not necessarily fired up. It also is a classic. Patrick, the guitar guys cruise the cars so you'll have to keep moving to avoid them. Perhaps you should hang out in the dance car for maximum exposure.


----------



## gswager (Jun 13, 2009)

Yee Haw!


----------



## Crescent ATN & TCL (Jun 17, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> I think basically, they are mainly because the railroads want them there in case there is any problem. (But I could be wrong.) I've been on many steam trips where there was no diesel in the consist.
> What I don't really understand is why do they stop so often to service and lube the loco? :huh: A few years ago, I rode UP 3985 from Ft Worth to Houston, and it had a servicing stop in College Station. I may be wrong, but the 20th Century Limited ran from NY to CHI, and I think that is longer than Ft Worth to College Station! I never heard of it stopping in Rhinecliff, Albany, Utica, Syracuse, Rochester, etc ... for servicing!


I'm sure the 20th Century Limited didn't use the same loco all the way or in the least they serviced it at larger stops where more time was needed anyway. It was a fairly common practice in the steam era to change locomotives with every crew change to speed up operations by not having to stop long enough to refuel, water, lube, etc. I would be surprised if the 20th Century wasn't operated this way.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 18, 2009)

Steam locomotives were regularly changed out on their routes, they required quite a bit of servicing. That's why they were replaced by diesels, which could run long distances with no servicing at all.


----------

